# Back from nightmare trip



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

Left Uk on 12th August for a 3 week European trip - we had no where booked except a ferry crossing.
First week we spent going around Brittany which was fine stopping at aires at Honfleur, Pleneuf Val Andre then 2 days on a 'traditional site' at Larmour Plage near Lorient a couple of nights at the municipal at Quiberon and thenanother aire at Le Bernerie en Retz. 
All well and good so far.
Then we decide to head towards Royan, we checked out a couple of places but decided to stop at another site at St palais sur Mer although it was expensive at 40+€ a night.
Second day at this site we decide to cycle into town along the dedicated cycle path which runs paralle to the road and a pedestrian pavement.
On the way back from town I was toots ling along at no great sped (I was towing the dogs in their trailer) when a pedestrian just steps out right in front of me and stops me dead in my tracks.
Off I come and when I get to sit up I realise my right leg is no longer working and immediately realise that I have broke my leg. Sacre Bleu!!!!
Anyway ambulance comes and picks me up take me to Royan hospital couple of x rays and scans later I am moved to the hospital at Saintes where I undergo an operation to insert plate and screws into my leg and spend the next 7 days in hospital 50km away from The wife and daughter.
Wife can't drive so is stranded on the site and has to get taxi to hospital at 100€ each way!!!!!
Fortunately a couple of Brits gave her a lift a couple of times and we would have been up a certain creek without a paddle if it wasn't for the kindness shown by others.
No medical insurance (I know) but the breakdown insurance covers us for repatriation to the Uk providing I can get back comfortably in the motorhome.
E11 card will hopefully cover some of the costs but already had to pay for ambulance transfers 213€ and prescription charges 172€ 10 days site fees on probably the most expensive site in the area and not seen the hospital bill yet!
Safely back now in the uk after a mega drive from Royan to Calais the tunnel crossing and back home.
Anyone any idea what sort of charges I am likely to receive from the hospital?


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-reply-112878.html*

no idea whatsoever but iam sure the good people on here will have a whip around if your stuck, put me in for 20 quid.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Im glad you are home safe

Rotten luck

Will there be a bill? If so I am surprised they discharged you without you paying it

I think but I'm not sure you can reclaim prescription charges

Someone will be along with more knowledge

Just glad you are ok

Aldra


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

WOW, what a horrible time!! I'm with dragabed...if your stuck put me in for 20 as well.

Glad you finally made it home safe and sound.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

and from me

Aldra


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks
I am genuinely touched by you support but will hopefully be able to manage.
The worry is not knowing a ball park figure 100's 1000's or 10,000's

Managed to speak to EHIC card claims line and they reckon somewhere between 60 & 80% will be covered.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Glad you are okay!

Would have helped you out if we were on site with you. Should have posted earlier, maybe some MHeffers were there?.

Anyway, how is the tin hat of a pedestrian?

TM

PS: If anyones insurers ever need a Safe driver with a Clean license, I am here! Good rates.


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

teemyob said:


> Glad you are okay!
> 
> Would have helped you out if we were on site with you. Should have posted earlier, maybe some MHeffers were there?.
> 
> ...


There were quite few GB motorhomes on site but it was all campers that helped.

Arranging a chauffeur to drive us back was a bit of a mare but the guy that turned up (Jean Pierre from Inertchauffeur) was brillant.
He lived near St Malo and had a 10 hr train journey to get to us in Royan (via Paris!) then drove us back then returned via train to Birmingham -London-Plymouth and then unknown all for a measly 125€!!!!!
Although the hospital had all modern equipment there was no wifi so couldn't get online for any advice

As for The pedestrian who caused the crash I never saw him again (never saw him in the first place either).


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your accident, lifeson.

I was hospitalized a couple years ago in La Rochelle.
I had my E11 card.
As I left the Hospital I paid €360 off a bill of €1600. 
When I came home I contacted the E11 office and I got a refund of the whole lot.
2 days in Hospital cost me nothing except the €100 my husband paid on taxis to collect me.

Hope this is of help.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Sorry Lifeson 
Went back and read you first post again.

Take all your bills (ambulance transfers 213€ and prescription charges 172€) to the Health office


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

what about your travel insurance??


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm new to the forum and just spend a few hours browsing around and came across this thread.

What a dreadful story! Hope you're recovering okay? The cost of the chauffeur seems amazingly low - thank goodness for that!

I know hindsight's a wonderful thing but, as a newcommer to the motorhome scene, what would have been the best sort of cover for such a traumatic event? Any special deals?

Cheers

John


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

We really feel for you, if we were there, we would have helped your wife as all on here would. I hope she is ok too as it must have been traumatic for her too. Hope you recover well and soon


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Glad your back safe and well in the UK. I often think about what we would do if something like this happened to us. We have multi trip insurance and E11 cards, so SHOULD! be covered.

Liz can drive but is scared of driving the van due to its size. I keep telling her she needs to drive it just in case I have a accident, shes more than capable of driving it just lacks the confidence to try. She is actually a better driver than me (and Ive told her).

If you need insurance try MSE to get the best quote and then use Quidco to link back to the insurance company website. I use Quidco all the time and have received over £400 in the last 12 months with another £300 being tracked

Andy


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hoping that you are now well on the way to a recovery. 
On the plus side, you will have a good enough tale to last the rest of the year. Must be worth at least a couple of pints.
You may need to check the steering on your bike or the quality of your latest opticians prescription before repeating this tragic event.
Alan


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Our experience of hospitals in Portugal and Denmark is that when we showed the EHIC to the ambulance men, we didn't have a hospital bill at all - presumably they billed the UK health service direct.

Other expenses - Dr/Dentist visits and medication - again, we showed the EHIC card and got recepts/claim forms to reclaim when we got home.

Hope you get it sorted. You were lucky the breakdown covered repatriation!


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Glad to hear your on the mend and, despite the trauma, your sense of humour is intact.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice to hear a happy ending - hope the leg goes on OK now.

If it had been him indoors, I would have upped and left him there. With the van.

They're both old and worn out - not worth repatriating.

:lol:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Lifeson,

I have no sympathy with you whatsoever.

Obviously I am glad that you survived your accident and are now back in your hometown safe and sound.

However, what dedicated husband and father would ever think of going on holiday without insurance? 

You had, besides yourself, a wife and daughter to think of. Maybe you didn't think.

You stated that your wife doesn't drive, What was in your mind when you left home? 

You ask in your post what we thought the costs of your accident might be, you should have asked yourself the same question when you were planning your holiday.

My feelings are with your wife and daughter who have a, (I won't say it) as a father.

As stated I am glad that you have survived this minor mishap, It could have been a lot worse.

Drew


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

Drew
I am not after any sympathy and I am completely aware of the situation I am in.
Would travel insurance of helped much with the real problems?
Taxi costs for travel to and from hospital for Jill? 
Moving the van to a site closer to the hospital?
Paying upfront costs?
The enormous phone bill looming?
Arranging dogs to be checked prior to return to UK etc ?

I doubt it.
I am sure they would have cover costs that I would incur personally but not the incidental costs.

I have taken travel insurance in the past for package holidays where there are risks of cancellations etc but as independent travellers there was no risk of that happening and what else could possibly go wrong? :lol:

Will I travel again without insurance? Probably not.

Datasafe
The 125€ was not the cost of the chauffeur service, it was what the chauffeur was paid by his company! He did it as a side line to running a B&B nr St. Malo.


----------



## siansdad (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry Lifeson - although I am sympathetic with your plight, I'm firmly with Drew on this one - to travel without adequate personal / travel insurance cover is foolish even madness. 

To answer your question as to what your insurer would have reimbursed you for well that depends on the cover you purchase. We have a standard travel policy provided as one of the benefits of our HSBC bank account. In 2007 whilst skiing in the three valleys I was admitted to Moutiers hospital. I had two major operations - the second one to sort out internal bleeding and therefore the most serious one. I was in intensive care (soins continue) and fully plumbed in to life support machines for the best part of three weeks. 

My insurers paid for my daughter to fly out to Geneva in order to drive my wife home (even though my wife can drive and is insured to drive the car). This included her (and my wifes) hotel bills in Moutiers, When they returned home, the insurers also paid for three visit trips including car hire charges. They also reimbursed the additional call charges that we were able to calculate (after the insurers actually informed us that we had not claimed phone bills).

My wife was given daily updates on my progress in hospital - I can't remember the name of the company that the insurers used - but this company contacted the hospital every day I was in intensive care - and fed back information to my family - absolutely invaluable at the time.

When I was well enough to be repatriated, the insurers provided and paid for a specialist nurse to fly out, pick me up, take me to Lyon airport (via a night in a hotel in Lyon) where I was flown back to Heathrow. A private taxi then drove us both all the way back to Porthcawl. 

How much did we pay - absolutely nothing. The insurers even agreed to pay our dogs kennel fees incurred whilst my wife and daughter visited me in France.

Several years ago on a skiing holiday one of the guests staying in the same chalet as us had to helicoptered off a mountain on the swiss side of the mountains above Morzine Avoriaz. Guess what - no insurance cover - because the recovery took place in Switzerland she is probably still paying for the helicopter recovery let alone the medi-charges!!!!!!

No matter how short the trip - we we would never travel without travel insurance - the same level of madness as going abroad without motor recovery insurance.


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

I or my insurance paid £1000 per night in Albertville Hospital after a Ski-ing accident in the Alps two years ago. The insurance would not pay the £100 Taxi fare my wife had to get back up the mountain but then they sent us £30 as a good will gesture. The insurance also paid for transfer off the mountain and then ambulance to the Hospital. Well done Post Office Insurance.
I suspect that your hospital bill will be something similar.
Steve


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Siansdad 

You are specifically talking about skiing and Switzerland, where the EU card is of no use and the costs of helicopters etc. and hospital bills are high.

Drew

For a normal jaunt around Europe with the EU medical card I see nothing wrong in self-insuring, if one can cover any costs oneself. 

I have been travelling in Europe for 30 years and have saved a fortune on insurance. I have had minor medical needs, mainly in Greece, but also Poland, and have not even been asked for my EU card but received free treatment.

I must have saved thousands of pounds over the years and it has not cost me a penny. I do make sure my credit card will cover a stretcher flight back from Australia.

I think that you should reconsider lambasting others for their decisions to insure or not insure. It is free-choice and people are capable of taking the consequences.

Are you an Insurance Broker by any chance Drew?

Now please excuse me as I now have to attend to the consequences of investing in the Stock Market - another free-choice for which I accept responsibility.

Geoff


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

Am currently on site with android phone so will try to keep it short. E111 will cover U for same as french residents any operation is free and you pay for hospital extras phone tv etc tests scans etc 60-80% you'll get back, hospital may bill uk direct and send U a bill for any difference. I'd send that to health people too. As for being bashed by people for no travel insurance yes it's a good idea but not your fault and e111 or their new names are for the emergency care U received. Hope it hasn't spoilt your opinion of france


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

nicholsong - I must have saved thousands of pounds over the years and it has not cost me a penny.

So, who is paying for your medical treatment?

Somebody must be!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Keith

I, like everyone else in UK, have to pay NI and tax and then there are reciprocal agreements between EU countries.

So, I suppose the answer to your question is you, I, 'Hans', 'Fritz', 'Michelle', et al - on a mutual basis.

Any problem with the mutual concept? I am sure I have paid in much more than I have taken out, but I have no problem with it.

Geoff


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think the poor sod and his family have gone through enough and I doubt whether travel insurance in the future will be anywhere on to the todo list than right at the top.

I was wondering, and excuse if it has already been thought of, whether a new section could be set up entitled EMERGENCY HELP. This could also be emulated\copied in and vicky versa to MH FUN so that people who find themselves really up against it can post a help message which will go to either one website or the other and a mod will send it on to the other website. 

There are bound to be people around a given area that could offer some help, advice, in fact tons of things.

Daphne would like to second my idea. 8)


----------



## siansdad (Sep 13, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> Siansdad
> 
> You are specifically talking about skiing and Switzerland, where the EU card is of no use and the costs of helicopters etc. and hospital bills are high.
> 
> ...


Hi Geoff - I don't see why you should assume that I'm specifically referring to skiing. My incident in France had nothing to do with skiing - even though I was staying in a ski resort at the time. It was a straightforward bodily misfunction that needed major surgery to put right - it all went tits up when post operation I started to bleed internally.

I'm glad I had adequate insurance cover - if I hadn't I think I would still be paying for the all the necessary stuff not covered by my E111, e.g. the emergency ambulance from Courch 1850 to Moutiers, the flights, the hotel bills, getting home when I was still too f####d up to care for myself etc etc.

The most normal of jaunts (as you put it) have the possibility of going wrong - I wonder how many people who don't take out travel insurance do it because:

[a] they think it won't happen to them, 
* want to save the money otherwise spent on premiums or 
[c] they can comfortably afford to self-insure (again as you put it), i.e. they have the funds to cover the associated medi-costs incurred by one, two or three people - which may run into several thousands of ££.

My opinion is that those falling into category [c] would be a very small percentage of normal travellers.

I agree its a free world and I'm really glad that we are all different - but to those of you who make the free choice of not insuring - please don't whinge when you get caught out.*


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Pusser said:


> I was wondering, and excuse if it has already been thought of, whether a new section could be set up entitled EMERGENCY HELP.


Hi Pusser

Good idea, but we have that in place already - more or less. :wink:

We strongly discourage the general use of fully upper case titles because we keep that for emergencies. *So long as it is unusual to see a title in upper case it will be noticed very quickly,* so a separate section is not necessary.



Pusser said:


> Daphne would like to second my idea. 8)


What does she know!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > Daphne would like to second my idea. 8)
> ...


Actually, it was really her idea but she is denying it now.


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

lifeson - really sorry to hear about your accident and the stress that followed, regardless of the contrasting views on here, we all have moments in life where we think "i wish i had done ........." even with adequate cover and the best insurers any upset like this is stressful and more exaggerated when far from home, hope you recover quickly and get back to full health soon


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

To siansdad (No Name)

To answer your a) b) c)

a) Of course I expect to have a problem at some stage

b) and c) are integrated, in that I have already saved, so therefore have the funds. OK, so I took a risk in the early years, but that is what risk/reward analysis is all about. Ask Warren Buffet.


If you cannot cover the risk then maybe insurance is the safest bet, but please don't tell us that we are all irresponsble for not taking out travel insurance.

Geoff


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

Most Brits do not have private health insurance but rely on the NHS.
The EHIC covers you as an EU national in the country you are visiting, on the same basis as a local. So you will be treated in the same way as a (say) French or German national.

If you are happy with the NHS and do not have additional private UK health insurance, there wouldn't seem to be any particularly logical reason why you would want this in a number of European countries(say France/Germany). In others (say Portugal) you may well, however, feel that you need additional insurance. As many well-heeled Portuguese also have.

The question of self-insurance is really a separate one. Some things are more easily self-insured than others. It is not that easy to self-insure for say catastrophic medical events. Firstly, the insurance premiums for such (high cost, low incidence) events are quite low. Secondly, the costs associated with medical care may be massive. So the balance would tend to shift in favour of insurance rather than self-insurance. Unlike say, the potential theft of a laptop where self-insurance may be a lot more attractive.


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

Bubblehead said:


> H
> 
> Liz can drive but is scared of driving the van due to its size. I keep telling her she needs to drive it just in case I have a accident, shes more than capable of driving it just lacks the confidence to try.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think when you are driving a large motor home the bigger it is the more care you take. In smaller motor homes you tend to drive them more like cars which they are not.

When I say you - I actually mean me.


----------



## T4ndy (Mar 22, 2007)

One of my in-laws, without insurance, became very ill whilst in spain all hospital bill looked after by E111

BUT had to pay for an air ambulance to get back (long term rehab required) . The cost was about £12k


----------



## TheBlade (Jun 30, 2011)

Yours was a particularly harrowing tale, but the post was inspirational. It just shows the power of a website like this, and the wonderful people out there who use this site. It re-establishes your confidence in the human race, if that were ever needed.

I realise that I too would have been more than happy to chip in if it was needed. To someone whom I've never met and am unlikely to do so.

It gives me a warm glow that you guys are out there!


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

TheBlade said:


> Yours was a particularly harrowing tale, but the post was inspirational. It just shows the power of a website like this, and the wonderful people out there who use this site. It re-establishes your confidence in the human race, if that were ever needed.
> 
> I realise that I too would have been more than happy to chip in if it was needed. To someone whom I've never met and am unlikely to do so.
> 
> It gives me a warm glow that you guys are out there!


It is true to say we would have been stuck without the help of a couple of fellow campers who deserve a medal. 
I should also add that we did not seek any help, but these folk freely offered their help to my wife and daughter.
But we also noticed that there were also fellow Brits who went out of their way to avoid helping. There was a family diagonally opposite in a caravan that would obviously avoid any eye contact.
Not blaming them in any way as they are on holiday but shows not everyone has the same thoughts.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Lifeson.
The next door neighbour was dying and we would often chat if he was out in the garden in his wheelchair. One day the wife said,"X would like you to go around to the house,and have a chat with him". To my everlasting shame,i did not,my reason,i felt guilty,me with my health and all and him slipping away. The C/vanners,could have seen you had help enough,so thought their involvement was not needed. 
I am your man in an emergency,but hospitals/surgeries are not my scene,Jennifer noticed that i hardly breath when visiting people in hospitals,and when i went for a new hip,they put me under a general anaesthetic at home the day before,lol. Some times to many cooks spoil the broth.Stay well,stay lucky.
Ted.


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*E111 (EHIC )*

Hi lifeson, Sorry to hear of your mis-hap in France. A similar thing happened to me same time, August, last year. My wife & I were on our way back to Calais when I suffered a Chest Infection and had to be taken to hospital in Evreux. Superb treatment, fortunately I speak fair French, spent 5 days in hospital, including Intensive Care, came to be discharged, gave in my EHIC Card, then left the hospital. 
After about one month I received a bill from Evroux Hospital for the sum of 850 Euro, (which was about 20% of the full amount ) I contacted the EHIC Office who told me to pay the bill, then send them all receipts and the Hospital bill, which I did and was reimbursed by EHIC in about mid December. 
One amusing part of the whole episode was that the Hospital sent me all my Medical notes plus X Rays photos, which 'er indoors is considering having framed ,,,,, we actually went on the trip for my wife to recuperate after suffering a TIA ( minor stroke ) but with her not driving and being stuck on a Camp Site, alone, and 50 kilometres from Evroux, she was preparing to swap places with me and occupy a hospital bed. Needless to say we are both pretty well OK now. Jack & Patty, Cornwall.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I've never taken out travel insurance for trips within the EU in the same way that I don't take out travel insurance if I'm going to the Lake District, Cornwall or down to the local shops. I make sure that the EHIC cards for the family are all current and that I have them with me if travelling outside the UK but that's it. I accept though that repatriation may be an issue if it was required.

My commiserations to lifeson and as others have said, I would anticipate that he will be able to recover all medical related costs.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Firstly, sorry to hear of your misfortune.

A good friend of mine took ill last year in France, and ended up in hospital for the best part of a week (he couldn't speak highly enough of the treatment he received btw). I know that the only expense he was out of pocket for was the ambulance and that was purely because his wife went along with him and this wasn't covered. Other than that the EHIC and his insurance covered the bills (I'm almost certain the EHIC paid for 80% of it).

Here's wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Lifeson,
Thankfully it looks like your EHIC will cover all or even most of your expense, and your breakdown cover got you re patriated. 
So no real need for extra insurance on this occasion. But I am sure you will take Drew's very helpful advice and not be so utterly stupid and irresponsible in the future and not be a downright unfit father (well I think he was going to use a stronger term).
But hey, we all make mistakes don't we Drew, as you have admitted in a recent thread. :wink: 

Hope all works out well Lifeson, and you make a full recovery.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

motormouth said:


> Lifeson,
> But I am sure you will take Drew's very helpful advice and not be so utterly stupid and irresponsible in the future and not be a downright unfit father (well I think he was going to use a stronger term).


What a ridiculous comment. He was in France with a valid EHIC card and with means to pay for the unforeseen - at least it would appear so. I know many people still think that everything on the other side of the English Channel is akin to Outer Mongolia but we are in Europe now and a lot of the countries in it have facilities and infrastructure far superior to this country.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

peribro said:


> motormouth said:
> 
> 
> > Lifeson,
> ...


I was being sarcastic :wink: :wink:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Just to clarify, my post above was not criticising Lifeson, I was having a pop at Drew for his totally uncalled for remarks earlier.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have been wondering what members would feel if they were in a desperate situation and needed urgent help and saw me coming around the corner to expedite a rescue. 

I think some would run for it, some find an excuse why the explosion that gutted their motor home was, in retrospect, simply part of the holiday experience or the walk back from Spain to UK would do them good and help strengthen their broken limbs.


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

Lifeson 

sorry to read about your summer trip and hope you are on the mend soon.


We too have just returned from three weeks in France and Spain, we had a couple of blips that Im hoping someone on here can help with..

blip 1

driving along merrily in Escala, looked out of back window, bikes had dropped!!!!!!!!! stopped MH and had a look, fixings were working there way through the back panel and although only a few centimeter's it was enough for the bikes to drop slightly, so off came the bikes and had to put them inside.

blip 2 

bike stolen from pitch, my 20 year old son decided to invest in a nice 300 quid bike on the 16th July, on the 25th August it was stolen from our pitch. it was locked up with our other 3 bikes, the lock had been broken off and they kindly left a rusted old thing in its place. 

reception were not helpful, although they did write a letter for my insurance company confirming we had been there and what had happened, I asked about informing police and they told me I would have to go into town....we were far away from the town and were on our way to our next destination the next day.

blip 3

Son's 6 week old 700 quid apple laptop, shut the lid with earphones attached and went through the screen ! so no internet for him for the rest of hols!

blip 4

then he broke his rayban sunglasses!!!!

don't anyone say it..NO he is not coming next year!!!!!!


advice...does anyone know if its easy to replace apple screen, its going to be costly claiming on the insurance, I have looked on home insurance 100 quid excess and travel insurance don't cover bikes, not sure if travel insurance will cover laptop.

otherwise Northern Spain and France was lovely for 3 weeks. Home now and hubby mended the back panel and bike rack now back on.

Mandy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

An awful experience for you, so sorry your trip was ruined.

Just a thought for those who get the freebie travel insurance through bank accounts. Check the max duration. We get ours free from our Lloyds gold account but it's only valid for 31 days. You can extend it at a cost.

Two years ago I needed £300 of dental treatment in France which they coughed up for no problem but luckily it happened in the first couple of weeks.

I don't bother extending it though.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Good idea, but we have that in place already - more or less. :wink:
> 
> Daphne has brought this situation up again so I am typing this as she is busy thinking up inane comments.
> 
> ...


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I had an accident which broke a tendon in my upper leg. 
Surgeon did suggest it would have been simpler had I broken the leg.
As I already have a plate in the same leg I was pleased I didn't.
I had the operation and spent a week in hospital. Val spent all of the time with me on a bed in my room at a cost of 35euro. 
Our room was like a Novatel with TV, phone etc.
Hospital staff were just brilliant. When I left the hospital I then spent 6 weeks recovering at the campsite with a nurse visiting every day.
I also had to visit a Physiotherapist daily. 
Although I still couldn't weight bear the surgeon allowed us to fly home after the six weeks.
The van was driven home by a chauffeur and arrived home two days after us. 
Well worth the £120 insurance fee and I wouldn't dream of travelling uninsured now.

Steve


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

pneumatician said:


> Well worth the £120 insurance fee and I wouldn't dream of travelling uninsured now.


Does your travel insurance policy cover you whilst travelling in the UK?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*EHIC*

Hi

Sorry to read of your plight and this is the first time I have picked up on the thread.

What was the outcome with the bill?

When I took my mate to hospital in Tenerife, the whole bill was covered by EHIC with nothing further to pay.

Hoping for the best outcome for you.

Russell


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Peribo, All travel home and abroad. Health and luggage etc excluding of course the usual existing chronic conditions.
HSBC Premier account (ex employee) did pay an excess for 90 days foreign travel.

Steve


----------

